# Breathable waders



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Assuming you aren't running through endless patches of thorny shrubbery and sharp sticks, Nikwax keeps your waders in tip top shape and keeps those dry cracks at bay. I do mine every spring. Give the waders a good wash, hang dry, and spray with Nikwax. Simms even recommends this to ensure longevity of your waders. I have 6 seasons on my Freestones and they still look almost new.

NIkwax T.X.Direct Spray-On Waterproofing https://a.co/d/c9DvY9s


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

tincanary said:


> Assuming you aren't running through endless patches of thorny shrubbery and sharp sticks, Nikwax keeps your waders in tip top shape and keeps those dry cracks at bay. I do mine every spring. Give the waders a good wash, hang dry, and spray with Nikwax. Simms even recommends this to ensure longevity of your waders. I have 6 seasons on my Freestones and they still look almost new.
> 
> NIkwax T.X.Direct Spray-On Waterproofing https://a.co/d/c9DvY9s


I’ve never replenished the DWR coating on my breathable waders. That’s a great tip.
I have some cans here somewhere, and I am getting ready for AK. Good timing.


----------



## Bucks & Browns (11 mo ago)

tincanary said:


> Assuming you aren't running through endless patches of thorny shrubbery and sharp sticks, Nikwax keeps your waders in tip top shape and keeps those dry cracks at bay. I do mine every spring. Give the waders a good wash, hang dry, and spray with Nikwax. Simms even recommends this to ensure longevity of your waders. I have 6 seasons on my Freestones and they still look almost new.
> 
> NIkwax T.X.Direct Spray-On Waterproofing https://a.co/d/c9DvY9s


What boots are you wearing?


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

Bucks & Browns said:


> What boots are you wearing?


Freestones with the Vibram soles.


----------



## Minner (Apr 4, 2020)

Aquaz waders are nice, they actually make Patagonia's waders for them...


----------

